# loud meowing + pooping on the floor



## pennysmom (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, so my cat (we're actually going to the vet today) will have days where she meows very loudly almost like she's in pain, she wont sleep. She will have me up at 4 in the morning, just meowing and walking around the house.
Then at about 830 this morning I go to clean the litter box because i heard her in it and she had actually pooped on the floor in front of the litter box. 
Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

How long and how often has the loud meowing been going on? Does it coincide with any major events, such as a new addition to the family, or moving the litterbox?

Have you changed anything about the litterbox lately, like the position or the litter?

The vet should be able to tell you if the cause is medical - constipation or painful motions, or if it's environmental - she doesn't like the smell of a new brand of litter or something.


----------

